# Adddress for mailing Norseman group buy



## airrat (Dec 24, 2007)

On the Norseman group buy, I only got 5 mailing addresses from everyone's paypals to me.


Everyone please email me your address so I can print lables.  I was going to do it with paypal click and ship but now I will have to do each one manually, unless I am missing something.


----------



## Dario (Dec 24, 2007)

One quick (possible) solution is to refund everyone w/o the address and have them re-send payment but making sure that they indicate the mailing address next time.

Note that if you do this, some may not send you the money again (that is the down side).

Note2...Paypal fees are also returned when you refund payment so no money is lost.


----------



## RHossack (Dec 24, 2007)

&gt;Everyone please email me your address so I can print lables.

Ron Hossack
XXXX E Nora Ave
Liberty Lake, WA  99016


----------



## airrat (Dec 24, 2007)

Ron I have yours from when you emailed me about the city change.   You might not want it posted pubically.

Everyone I am not sure why they are not showing up.  When I click details I get the message no address provided.  It could have been the way the invoices went out?  I am just not sure.   Sorry guys.


one more thing,  make sure I have your IAP name with it. 

thanks


----------



## Dario (Dec 24, 2007)

Tom,

When you send a payment via paypal you can indicate a shipping address on no shipping address required (for services).

I bet the senders didn't check the shipping address box.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 24, 2007)

Tom,

Have you tried making a shipping label thru paypal.

It picks up their address automatically (least is always does for me!)

FWIW


----------



## airrat (Dec 24, 2007)

Ed, I logged into my paypal account and clicked on the create shipping label from the payment.  Is there a different way?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 24, 2007)

That SHOULD do it!!!

Also, those who put in addresses, make sure they are current.  I recently sent a package to someone who moved and was surprised his paypal address had not changed (Duh).  Wasn't from this group, of course!!!


----------

